# Update from Montgomery



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open started with 62 i think. Quit Friday with 12 left to run Saturday morning. Late start, 10 or so flyer changes, cows, and big hunts kept us from finishing on Friday.

Called back 28 for the land blind. Lost 7 of our land blind. 21 to the water blind. Late start again today and other logistcal issues only let us run 7 dogs tonight on our waterblind. 14 to run in the morning, water marks to follow.

Results that i know...
AM
1st - Lanse Brown
2nd - Kippy Kemp, Mini
3rd - Joe Broyles
4th - don't remember
RJ - Deb Bredeson, Patton (soooo intimidatingly beautiful... is she married?)
Jams that i know... Kippy Kemp and Lanse Brown

Derby
1st - Ledford
2nd - Moody
3rd - Ledford

Weather is supposed to turn to storms all day tomorrow.

SM


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> RJ - Deb Bredeson, Patton (soooo intimidatingly beautiful... is she married?)
> 
> SM


Uh, Shayne. You're engaged - remember????

Just trying to help,
Becky


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > RJ - Deb Bredeson, Patton (soooo intimidatingly beautiful... is she married?)
> ...


Becky,

For some reason, I thought 4th was funny. Obviously not handled by a good looking woman. 

Shayne, you do not even have to try to be funny.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

More derby results-
fourth- Moody
Rj- Moody
Jams- Moody had 2. Don't know other Jams. 

Gene


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

When posting FT results it would be good to know which dogs get the placements and jams and also who ownes the dog.

Unless it results in a _double header _the handlers name is incidental and superfluous information.

Just a thought,
john


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Beggers can't be choosers, I am happy to hear any news from trials this time of year.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

John, The derby results I posted I'm not sure which dog the pro placed with. I do know my pup Blew was fourth in derby. Charlie Moody's other dogs he placed or jammed with are Ozzie-(Scott Anthony) Duke, RJ I think- (Lou Magee), Jackson- Jam- (Wesley Woods). 

Personally, I'd rather see partial results over no results. These results are from a short phone conversation I had while I was watching a high school basketball game in a small gym with way too many people. I was fortunate to pick up this much. 

I'm sure someone will post detailed results soon. 

Gene


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Here is another update. Hope it is accurate. I was given the numbers by a friend at the grounds and looked the dogs up on EE. Cell service wasn't that good. Post up if there are any errors and I'll correct. 

Open
1. Otter Creeks TLK of TWN - Tommy Parish- Chris Ledford
2. AFTCH Thieven Satin Sable- William Tidd- Chris Ledford
3. Peg- Lee Jolley
4. Ragin Rusti Steel- Tammy Bell- Charlie Moody
Jam- Woody- Henry Ragle- Charlie Moody.
There were other Jams- don't know them.

Q-
1. Donna Anns Drake- Brion and Donna Hardin- Horsley
2. Rascal- Butch Statham- Charlie Moody. 
3. Highmarks Little Wild Man- Jeff Amendola- Ledford
4. Morris Auggie Bush Doggie- William Strange- Charlie Moody
RJ- Nilak New Opportunity- Dennis Wilcox- Wilcox
Jams- five or six but don't know them.


Gene


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

john fallon said:


> When posting FT results it would be good to know which dogs get the placements and jams and also who ownes the dog.
> 
> Unless it results in a _double header _the handlers name is incidental and superfluous information.
> 
> ...



:evil: Good Lord these people are running their butts off, for someone to be able to take just a moment to update us I personally appreciate their effort.

I assume from your comment you are going to take it upon yourself to gather all callbacks, placements, jams, and owners of every event for the RTF in the future. If not maybe it should of remained just a thought.

Don Ritter


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

:lol: ................................................................................................


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

*Congrats to Tommy*

Congrats to Tommy and Chris !!!!!!
That Buzz is one hell of a nice dog :!: :!: 
Congrats to Chris on Sable as well !!!
How about Mr. Moody getting his placements in the Open, Q, and Derby!!
Ragle- Woody Jamming the Open


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

Gene said:


> Open
> 4. Ragin Rusti Steel- Tammy Bell- Charlie Moody


*WOW!!!* Congratulations to Tammy and Charlie, that's great news!

Andy


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I am home. I am tired. I am PROUD of our Open. Our first series was very tough, very fair, and very straight forward. We called back every dog that picked up all the birds - 3 handles. Our blinds weren't super tough, but we called back all the dogs that did well on them. Our last series was a flyer, a check down bird, and a big swim... we gave a ribbon to every dog that got the birds, 2-3 handles i think. 6 JAMs

Shayne


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks Andy! :lol: 

You know this one was great! Our first all age finish. I am so proud of Rusty and Charlie.

I really enjoyed this Open. TOUGH!! First series..... which I REALLY like. 

Thanks Shayne, it was fun!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

TBell said:


> Thanks Andy! :lol:
> 
> You know this one was great! Our first all age finish. I am so proud of Rusty and Charlie.
> 
> ...


Your dog got fourth????

THANKFULLY... i feel that perfect marks carries a dog through a weak land blind. hmmmmm, thats interesting, where have i NOT seen that before?????? hahahaha

Thanks for your help this weekend Tammy and congrats on Rusti's placement. He ran a great trial.

SM


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

> THANKFULLY... i feel that perfect marks carries a dog through a weak land blind. hmmmmm, thats interesting, where have i NOT seen that before?????? hahahaha


TOO FUNNY!! 

I am learning from good judges (like you :wink: ) to look back through previous series for FAIR callbacks. You put on a nice test SM! ..... very tough, very fair, and very straight forward........


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks everyone for the help, Cliff, Mike, Jeff, Paula, Lance and I would like to thank all the judges and everyone that helped us this weekend.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

kip said:


> thanks everyone for the help, Cliff, Mike, Jeff, Paula, Lance and I would like to thank all the judges and everyone that helped us this weekend.


What, no thank yous for Chris who volunteered to shoot the flyer at the Open? :lol: 

I wasn't there but, thanks to all who worked, including at the Open. We got an Open JAM and that is better than a bump on the head!


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

My dog, Eve, got 4th in the Am, with my husband running her. Shayne, you may remember her from the 1st series of the Open, she is the dog that got chased by the cows and then got 3 no-birds on the flyer in her rerun!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Emily Faith said:


> My dog, Eve, got 4th in the Am, with my husband running her. Shayne, you may remember her from the 1st series of the Open, she is the dog that got chased by the cows and then got 3 no-birds on the flyer in her rerun!


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Emily Faith said:


> My dog, Eve, got 4th in the Am, with my husband running her. Shayne, you may remember her from the 1st series of the Open, she is the dog that got chased by the cows and then got 3 no-birds on the flyer in her rerun!


I remembered later that Steve got an AM placement. Poor Eve... Steve didn't like our test, he said he probably wasn't even going to run her. Then when he did, a cow tried to get her! She came in with her hackles up like she was gonna do something! hehe We moved her to the end and the flyer gunners missed 3 in a row! I was really pulling for her to do the test.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> kip said:
> 
> 
> > thanks everyone for the help, Cliff, Mike, Jeff, Paula, Lance and I would like to thank all the judges and everyone that helped us this weekend.
> ...


EVERYONE shot the flyer at the Open. We had 10-11 gunner changes in our first series. At one point i asked the gallery if there was anyone who didn't get a chance to shoot the flyer and would like to... wouldn't want to leave anyone out! I think every pro shot for us.

SM


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

:arrow:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

okefenokee dawgs said:


> Shayne, your alright for a white boyee. Except for the fact that you dropped me after the land blind 8)


Just doing that first series is a victory Keith! I don't remember your land blind, but you must have really mucked it up for me not to call you back. :lol: 

You and Charlie shot a great flyer! THANKS!

SM


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> At one point i asked the gallery if there was anyone who didn't get a chance to shoot the flyer and would like to...
> SM


Now that right there's funny!

I don't care who ya are regards,
Dubya


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

:arrow:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I see that the results are posted over on EE.net. 

I'm going to hollar some dogs out.

Derby
3rd Wild Texas Ruby (Auggie x Tripi) also jammed the Q! Anyone remember who Wild Texas Ruby was? Way to go Pam!
4th Blew owned by RFTer Gene. A lot more to come from this Esprit Tiger pup. 

Q
1st Donna Ann's Drake. Here is a 2.5 year old, Derby list and a Q second to go with his win, that goes home for four months to duck hunt and be with his family! His owner's priority is hunting, so this really nice dog may never show his full potential. And, he's not interested in selling the dog at any price. 

Jam 
Candlewood's Rammin Catcher. Those who know Tom Brian DVM, know that he lost his practice in Katrina. He is operating out of a mobile unit where his practice once stood. Great to see him playing again! 

Amateur
1st Eva There you go Lanse, all that worry last week about workers for the trial and you win the damn Amateur. Good for you, you old skinny grump!
2nd Mini How 'bout Kip and his dogs!!! A lot better than them Dawgs.
3rd Quick 
Good for you Joe. Wasn't but a couple of weeks ago that Quick won that Open! Quick is by that other Soupy dog, Trumarc's Super Pursuit. Too many Soupies for me to keep up with. 

Open

Don't know the Ledford handled dogs but Chris has good taste in music. 

3rd Peg Good to see the old girl still wants to do it!

Y'all have a nice holiday break.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Emily Faith said:


> My dog, Eve, got 4th in the Am, with my husband running her. Shayne, you may remember her from the 1st series of the Open, she is the dog that got chased by the cows and then got 3 no-birds on the flyer in her rerun!


Oh, No! My poor Eve! I'm gonna have to give her some extra biscuits next time I see her.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

> *I see that the results are posted over on EE.net. *


*Tremblin Earth's Little Criminal *actually received a JAM (EE does not list him as such). In fact, he was one of only six dogs to complete the Q test clean. It is important to me since this was his first Q event at only 27 months old...and he's chocolate!!

His new owner is certainly proud!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

okefenokee dawgs said:


> > *I see that the results are posted over on EE.net. *
> 
> 
> *Tremblin Earth's Little Criminal *actually received a JAM (EE does not list him as such). In fact, he was one of only six dogs to complete the Q test clean. It is important to me since this was his first Q event at only 27 months old...and he's chocolate!!
> ...


Email Mike Crow and let him know of the error. The club's are responsible for the input of accurate results. THANKS for pointing it out.

SM


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Your dog got fourth????
> 
> THANKFULLY... i feel that perfect marks carries a dog through a weak land blind. hmmmmm, thats interesting, where have i NOT seen that before?????? hahahaha
> 
> ...


Oh thanks, Shayne, now everyone thinks my dog failed the land blind! :roll: 

Only you and I know that you were referring to the trial I judged and dropped your dog on the land blind after a NICE set of marks. Guess I'll NEVER hear the end of that, but I am SO GLAD you're a class act and don't hold grudges!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Tammy, Shayne _never_ holds grudges against good looking blondes! :wink: 

kg


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't hold grudges against good looking brunettes either... but blondes are still my fave. Especially little short ones with nice donkey's.

Actually i think your dog had a pretty strong land blind.... i was just dying to give you a hard time.

SM


----------

